# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  متخصصون في استخراج تراخيص الاستثمار الاجنبي بالسعودية

## خالد عدنان

نعمل نحن مكتب مدائن الخير لخدمات الاستثمار على استخراج كافة تراخيص الاستثمار الاجنبي في المملكة العربية السعودية وتاشيرة مستثمر للراغبين دخول السعودي والاستثمار به من رجال الاعمال واصحاب الشركات والمصانع في الوطن العربي وخارجه ومتخصصون في انهاء كافة الاجراءات المتعلقة بالمستثمر الاجنبي ووكلاء للعديد من المستثمرين ولدينا الخبرة الواسعة .

للتواصل /
جوال : 00966502200828
ايميمل : k-kulge@hotmail.com
المسؤل / خالد عدنان 
المدينة المنورة

----------

